
The case against Dropbox looks stronger with each passing day - yugoja
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/22/9372563/dropbox-really-is-a-feature
======
lisianne
We have a product that competes with dropbox in enterprise file sharing and
Sync space.We know dropbox has its challenges.But what I don't understand is
why every dropbox bashing story talks about slack. Who is paying who and how
much.The whole tech media is a big joke with zero ethics.

Another Slack post from the same author:
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/18/9349425/slack-future-of-
co...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/18/9349425/slack-future-of-conferences-
xoxo-festival)

~~~
shadowbanin5
" whole tech media is a big joke with zero ethics." Maybe it's time for
TechGate? Just pray that same media you fight against don't paint you like
brocoder that hates stuff...

------
freewill66
It certainly looks like Slack develops it's own file service, and pays authors
for bashing Dropbox.

~~~
codeddesign
I agree, what's up with the repeated mentions of slack. It's like comparing
Dropbox with Skype - they are 2 totally different utilities.

------
RachelF
DropBox will continue, but it may never expand to the size its owners
originally hoped, due to free competition from Google Drive and OneDrive.

At least Drew Houston has avoided the problems of other online storage
companies, like Mega's Kim Dotcom.

